# comment Jaibreak ipod touch?



## sparke655 (11 Février 2008)

Bonjour j'aimerais avoir de l'aide conercant mon ipod touch j'ai eu info qu'il fallai mettre la version 1.1.1 je croit mais je ne ses pas comment allor j'aimerais avoir de l'aide et des info pour facilité la manoeuvre, et aussi des (link) si possible pour les telechargement mercit !!


----------



## divoli (11 Février 2008)

Salut, 


Tu n'es pas sur le bon forum (ou plutôt sur le bon site), il faut aller voir là:
http://forums.igen.fr/vbulletin/

En effet. Merci.


----------

